# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل يجوز أن أصلي صلاة الاستخارة لغيري ؟

## السلفية النجدية

السؤال : هل يجوز أن أصلي صلاة الاستخارة لغيري وأغير صيغة الدعاء ، بحيث يأتي على هذا النمط: [[ اللهم إن كنت تعلم أن هذا الأمر هو خيرٌ لها أو له، في دينه أو دنياها، وهكذا..]]؟



الجواب : (( لا أعلم في هذا دليلا إنما جاءت السنة فيمن أراد الشيء، ( إذا هم أحدكم بأمر فليصلِّ ركعتين ثم ليقل... ) فالسنة لمن هم بالأمر وأشكل عليه يستخر هو، أما فلان يستخير لفلان لا أعلم له أصلا ، لا أعلم لهذا أصلا ولكن الرجل أوالمرأة كلٌ منهم يستخير لنفسه ويدعو بالدعاء الذي يعرف ، إذا كان ما يعرف الدعاء الوارد في الحديث يسأل ربه اللهم يسر لي الأصلح اللهم اشرح صدري للأصلح للأحب إليك، لما فيه صلاحي يدعو بالدعوات التي تناسبه والحمد لله )) انتهى .

منقول من موقع فضيلة الشيخ ( عبد العزيز بن باز ) - رحمه الله - ..

http://www.binbaz.org.sa/mat/15597

----------


## السلفية النجدية

هذا رأي الشيخ ابن باز - رحمه الله - في هذه المسألة : ( لا يعلم في هذا دليلا ، ولا يعلم له أصلا ) ، فمن يأتيني بأقوال أهل العلم غير رأي العلامة ( ابن باز ) ؟

وسأكون له من الشاكرات ..

----------


## سيف جمعه

هل يجوز أن أصلي صلاة الاستخارة عن أمي؟


السؤال: هل يجوز أن أصلي صلاة الاستخارة عن أمي وإن جازت كيف أصليها؟ 


الجواب:

لا يجوز أن تصلي صلاة الاستخارة عن أمك فالصلاة لا تقبل النيابة، ولكن إن دعا الإنسان لأمه أن ييسر الله لها ما فيه مصلحتها في دينها ودنياها، أو يدفع عنها ما فيه ضرر في دينها أو بدنها أو غير ذلك فلا بأس.
http://www.khudheir.com/ref/1657

----------


## احمد شبيب

السؤال: فضيلة الشيخ صلاة الاستخارة هل تجوز للغير، أي: أن يستخير المرء لغيره قياساً دعا الأخ لأخيه؟

الجواب: الاستخارة لا تجوز إلا ممن أراد وهمَّ، ولا يصلح أن يستخير لغيره حتى لو وكله وقال: استخر الله لي؛ لأن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام قال: (إذا هم أحدكم فليركع ركعتين ثم يقول: ..)وذكر الحديث، كما أنه لو دخل اثنان المسجد وقال أحدهم للآخر: صل عني ركعتين تحية المسجد وأنا سأجلس، لا يصح هذا، فصلاة الاستخارة متعلقة بنفس المستخير الذي يريد أن يفعل.

(الشيخ بن عثيمين- لقاءات الباب المفتوح)

----------


## احمد شبيب

والاستخارة يجب أن يؤديها صاحبها -ولو اجاز ذلك بعض العلماء-,فهي مثل حبة الدواء, لا يأخذها إلا صاحبها,
وهي عبادة فلا يجوز أن يفعلها غيره, لأن الأصل في العبادة التوقيف,
ولو كان يجوز ان تؤدى من الغير لكان أولى الأشخاص بذلك المرأة الحائض,
والحائض تستطيع ان تستخير بالدعاء فقط دون الصلاة (على مذهب الجمهور)

والله أعلم.

----------


## احمد شبيب

*السؤال:*
أرسلت سؤالاً عما إذا كان يجوز أن يستخير شخص متق مثلا لشخص آخر وأجبتموني جزاكم الله خيراً، بأنه لا يجوز الإنابة في الاستخارة ولكن -ولا أقصد أن أقلل من شأنكم ولكن اختلط علي الأمر- قرأت في أحد الفتاوى وليس في شبكتكم سؤالا لأحد السائلين عن نفس الموضوع وكان سؤاله: هل يجوز أن يؤدي الاستخارة شخص غير صاحب الشأن، أقصد كأخ أو أخت للمستخير مثلا وكان الجواب كالتالي: وقد أجاز بعض أهل العلم أن يستخير الإنسان عن غيره؛ استناداً إلى حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من استطاع منكم أن ينفع أخاه فلينفعه) (أخرجه مسلم). فما رأي الشرع في ذلك؟

*الفتوى*
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
فالأصل أن الإنسان هو الذي يستخير لنفسه كما ورد في حديث الاستخارة ولما ذكرناه سابقاً عن العلامة ابن القيم، وهذا هو الذي رجحناه في الفتوى المشار إليها، وقد رأى بعض العلماء صحة النيابة في الاستخارة، ففي حاشية العدوي المالكي على شرح الخرشي لخليل : تنبيه: كان بعض المشايخ يستخير للغير، وقال بعض الفضلاء: يؤخذ من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: من استطاع منكم أن ينفع أخاه فلينفعه. أن الإنسان يستخير لغيره، والحديث في الجامع الصغير، وفي الاستدلال بما ذكر شيء كما في بعض الشراح. انتهى.
وقال سليمان الجمل الشافعي في فتوحات الوهاب : تنبيه: ظاهر الحديث -أي الوارد في تعليم الاستخارة- أن الإنسان لا يستخير لغيره، وجعله الشيخ محمد الحطاب المالكي محل نظر، فقال: هل ورد أن الإنسان يستخير لغيره؟ لم أقف في ذلك على شيء، ورأيت بعض المشايخ يفعله . انتهى، قلت: قال بعض الفضلاء: ربما يؤخذ من قوله عليه السلام: من استطاع منكم أن ينفع أخاه فلينفعه أن الإنسان يستخير لغيره . انتهى.
والله أعلم.

مركز الفتوى - الشبكة الاسلامية.

----------


## احمد شبيب

فاستنتاج بعض المالكية والشافعية على جواز استخارة الغير من حديث (من استطاع منكم أن ينفع أخاه فلينفعه)
فيه نظر كما تقدم, وهو استدلال بعيد, لأن العبادات توقيفية , ونفع الانسان لأخيه الانسان أو المسلم لأخيه المسلم ليس محصورا ولا مقيداً في إنابة العبادات.

----------


## السلفية النجدية

ما شاء الله تبارك الله !

يا أخوتاه غمرتموني بفضلكم ..

لا حرمكم الله الأجر الوفير ، ولا الثواب الكثير ، ولا الجزاء الغزير ..

بورك فيكم ..

أخواي الفاضلان : هل تسمحا لي بنقله ؛ لأنها مجهوداتكما ؟

----------

